

Ask HN: LA area entrepreneurs/meetups - msc20

Hey everyone, I'm new to the startup scene in LA and was wondering if anyone on HN knows of any good meetups, events or groups that they can point me to. (digital media, online/mobile software, etc... really open to anything)<p>I've doing doing some research, but wanted to hear any suggestions from HN community as well as I would highly value the input.<p>Thank you!
======
AndrewWarner
I keep a list on my site: mixergy.com/events

Shoot me an email about yourself and who you want to meet. I'll make some
intros to local events.

